# Landkreis Nienburg fordert Angelverbote an über 20 Gewässern



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Tja....Was musste ich mir anhören, als ich gesagt habe "Der Fehmarnbelt ist überall, auch vor Deiner Haustür"! Und? Habe ich (leider) Recht gehabt? 






So sieht es dann aktuell aus, wieder mal ein trauriges Beispiel!

https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/734-angelverbote-bald-auch-für-die-weser.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2019)

WTF?


_"So soll an der gesamten Weser im Landkreis das Angeln grundsätzlich nicht mehr zulässig sein. Außerhalb von Schutzgebieten werde das Angeln nur auf Grundlage von Einzelfallentscheidungen „denkbar“ sein. _
_Auch für über etwa 20 andere Gewässer, darunter_
_............. _
_wird Angeln als signifikante „Beeinträchtigung / Gefährdung“ für den Naturschutz eingestuft und eine Ausweisung als Schutzgebiet gefordert."_


Grüner Behördenchef oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## basslawine (1. April 2019)

na das ist ja mal ne Ansage.
Die Stellungnahme vom AVN ist allerdings wieder super .
https://www.av-nds.de/images/2019_B...g_Fortschreibung_SN-Anglerverband-Nds_web.pdf

Schön ist auch Hintergrundgrafik vom Landkreis Nienburg auf deren Webseite:
Querverbau mit kommerzieller Blankaaleinsammelanlage vorweg. Nicht dass die Angler da den Ertrag schmälern!


----------



## gründler (1. April 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> _"So soll an der gesamten Weser im Landkreis das Angeln grundsätzlich nicht mehr zulässig sein. Außerhalb von Schutzgebieten werde das Angeln nur auf Grundlage von Einzelfallentscheidungen „denkbar“ sein. _
> ...



Der Raum Nienburg ist sehr Nabu und co geprägt.......


https://www.lk-nienburg.de/portal/s...nplan-landkreis-nienburg-901000897-21500.html

Weiteres erfahrt ihr in nächster Zeit....


----------



## Wollebre (1. April 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> geprägt.......



verseucht

Du hast hunderprozentig Recht.
Aber eins muss man denen lassen, haben das über die Jahre clever aufgezogen sich in entscheidende Positionen einzunisten.

Was haben die gewählten Angelvertreter bisher geschafft?????

Bleiben wir beim altbekannten Spruch: ihr bekommt was ihr gewählt habt


----------



## gründler (1. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Was haben die gewählten Angelvertreter bisher geschafft?????
> 
> Bleiben wir beim altbekannten Spruch: ihr bekommt was ihr gewählt habt



Was die anderen Verbände betrifft will/kann ich nix zu sagen,zu NDS kannst du ja unsere Antwort einsehen,siehe weiter oben Antwortschreiben.

lg


----------

